# Just a note, Tommy...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The AFAW 13' Surf arrived today safe and sound. I slapped a 6500 CT on and made a few "test casts" with 4 oz.

LOVE IT!!!

I'll put it to a fishing test on Monday...

Thanks for the nice deal, Tommy!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm glad you like it Robert!!

Tommy


----------

